# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Συμπληρώματα κατά την αναπαραγωγή Gouldian.

## Dream Syndicate

Παιδιά κατά την αναπαραγωγή ενισχύουμε διατροφικά τα ζευγάρια μας και με συμπληρώματα.Το ερώτημά μου είναι ένα βιταμινούχο σκεύασμα πόσες φορές την εβδομάδα το βάζουμε;Πολλά από αυτά στις οδηγίες χρήσεις γράφουν τρεις εβδομάδες πριν από το πρώτο αυγό αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Το ασβέστιο υγρό κάθε πότε πρέπει να το βάζουμε;Επίσης το βραστό αυγό το βάζουμε κάθε μέρα κατά την προετοιμασία;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κατα την αναπαραγωγη εγω βαζω στα πουλακια μου(καναρινια και παπαγαλους) καθες δευτερη μερα βιταμηνες στο νερο...
αυγο καθε μερα στην προετοιμασια...

ασβεστιο δεν εχω χρεισιμοποιησει οποτε δεν μπορω να σου πω...

καλη επιτυχεια!  ::

----------


## tonis!

εγω σε ζεμπρακια βαζω βιταμινες στο νερο δυο φορες την εβδομαδα(σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης)βραστο αυγο ΠΑΝΤΑ και προερετικα ασβέστιο!  :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

Βέβαια επειδή ο Κωνσταντίνος ρωτάει για gouldians, και μιας και για τα άλλα είδη υπάρχουν ήδη ανάλογα ή παρόμοια θέματα, ας περιμένουμε εδώ απαντήσεις για αυτό το είδος συγκεκριμένα. Εκτός αν ο Κωνσταντίνος θέλει γνώμες για κάθε πουλάκι, ώστε να το δει συγκριτικά! Αν ναι, Κωνσταντίνε ζητώ συγγνώμη και σβήνουμε το ποστ μου!  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω το ανεφερα γιατι δεν πιστευω οτι θα διαφερει και πολυ...φυσικα περιμενουμε απαντησεις απο τους γκουλτιαναδες!

----------


## Rania

Κωσταντινε δεν ξέρω για ποιες βιταμίνες λες μαλών είναι για πύρωμα αυτές που δεν κάνουν. κατά τι διαρκεί του ζευγαρώματος
και όταν γεννάν τα αυγά τους τα θηλυκά χρειάζονται βιταμίνες ένας σημαντικός λόγος είναι για να ανταπεξερθουν στην γεννά    
και δεύτερων  το αυγό πρέπει  να είναι θρεπτικό  από μέσα ώστε να ταισει το νεοσσό μέχρι να εκκολάπτει  και σκληρό από έξω ώστε να μην σπάσει.  ::  Αν πάει κάτι στραβά στο πρώτο χάνεις το θηλυκό   ::  αν πάει στραβά στο δευτερο δεν θα έχεις νεοσσούς  :sad:   Γιαυτό σε προτείνω να βάζεις πολλά φρούτα,λαχανικά,αυγό κάθε μέρα φρέσκο και μια καλή πολυβιταμινη δυο φόρες την εβδομάδα.   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις γνώμες σας.Ασβέστιο λέω να βάλω γιατί δεν πειράζουν σχεδόν καθόλου το σουπιοκόκαλο ειδικά η θηλυκή μου.Φρούτα και λαχανικά δεν τρώνε.Μόνο μαρούλι η θηλυκή μου.Τους έχω κεχρί σε τσαμπί εκτός από το μείγμα σπόρων.Λέω να φτιάξω αυγοτροφή από αυτές του Δημήτρη ,θα κοιτάξω αυτή που θα μπορέσω να βρω τα περισσότερα συστατικά, λέω τώρα.

----------


## jk21

κωστα τα σκευασματα που εχουν και λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες Α,D,E,K   αλλα και υδατοδιαλυτες του συμπλεγματος  Β  για πτηνα συνηθως δινονται στη συσταση τους σε μεγαλυτερη απο την φυσιολογικη ημερησια δοση .το ιδιο συμαβαινει και στα ανθρωπινα.οι υδατοοδιαλυτες αν περισσεουν φευγουν με τα ουρα ή τις κουτσουλιες στην περιπτωση μας και σπανια σε πολυ υψηλες δοσεις γινονται τοξικες και μονο 1-2 απο αυτες.οι λιποδιαλυτες ομως που επισης δινονται σε περισσεια ,το περισσευμα τους αποθηκευεται στο συκωτι και καποιο μερος αποβαλλεται απο τον οργανισμο με τα κοπρανα κυριως μεσω των λιπων που δεν προλαβαν να απορροφηθουν απο τον οργανισμο.ετσι λοιπον αυτες αν τις δοσεις για ενα διαστημα συγκεκριμενο ,το συστηνομενο  και ενω ειναι μεν κατω απο τα τοξικα ορια ,πολυ πανω ομως απο τα φυσιολογικα,δεν δημιουργουν αμεσα προβλημα και η περισσεια τους απο κει και περα καταναλισκετε στην πορεια.ομως ενω η βιτ Ε (που μπορει να υπαρχει και σκευασμα με αυτη τη βιταμινη χωρις αλλες) εχει τοξικα ορια πολυ υψηλοτερα των φυσιολογικων με αποτελεσμα μικρη παρεκλιση απο τις μερες να μην συνιστα προβλημα ,στις αλλες βιτ και ειδικα στις  βιτ A ,D3 τα τοξικα ορια ειναι λιγο πιο πανω απο τα φυσιολογικα.σε αυτη την περιπτωση πανω απο τις εβδομαδες που αναφερει (που αυτοι υπολογιζουν οτι ο κοσμος θα  εχει αυγα ) τα πραγματα γινονται επικινδυνα για το συκωτι και γενικοτητα για την υγεια των πουλιων.γνωμη μου ειναι αν εχεις σκευασμα που εχει και βιτ Α και D3 να το διακοψεις στις μερες  που λεει και μετα να συνεχισεις μονο με αυγο.

αυγο να δινεις καθε μερα 1 μηνα πριν τα βαλεις και καθε 2η μερα πριν 2 μηνες.ειτε ετοιμη ειτε φτιαχτη αυγοτροφη θα εχεις να προσθετεις σιγουρα και φρεσκο,οπως και τροφες πλουσιες σε λιπαρα οξεα και κυριως φυτρα σιταριου που εχουν το αμινοξυ της γονιμοτητας την αργινινη ,εχουν ψευδαργυρο και το ελαιο τους ειναι η μεγαλυτερη πηγη βιταμινης  ε (σιτελαιο) .μην παραλειψεις αν δεν εχει το πολυβιταμινουχο σεληνιο να τριβεις στην αυγοτροφη και brazil nuts που εκτος των λιπατρων οξεων ειναι φοβερη πηγη σεληνιου.2 την ημερα καλυπτουν τις ανθρωπινες αναγκες!!!

ασβεστιο να ακολουθησεις τις οδηγιες του σκευασματος γιατι δεν εχουν ολα την ιδια περιεκτικοτητα.αν τσιμπολογανε ομως το γκριτ ,τη σουπια και δινεις ποτε ποτε στην αυγοτροφη σουσαμι και στη φρουτιερα συκο ,μην ανησυχεις ειναι πλουσιες πηγες.το πολυβιταμινουχο δεν εχει ασβεστιο και θελεις να δωσεις εξτρα;

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Κωνσταντινε απο πολυβιταμινες μπορεις να δινεις 2 φορες την εβδομαδα ειτε muta vit ειτε omni vit.
Αν δεις τις αναλογιες τους σε βιταμινες εχουν ελαχιστες διαφορες και κατα την γνωμη μου δεν αξιζει να τα αγορασεις και τα 2.
Παρε το muta vit καλυτερα.

Τωρα για το ασβεστιο που λες, αν το σουπιοκοκκαλο υπαρχει διαθεσιμο στα πουλια, τοτε αυτο καταλωνεται οταν τα πουλια αισθανθουν οτι το χρειαζονται. 
Σε μερικες θυληκες μαλιστα ειναι πολυ εμφανες αυτο αφου ενω δεν το κοιτουσαν καν, ξαφνικα βλεπεις να το κατασπαραζουν και μετα απο 5-6 μερες κανουν αυγο.
Μια πηγη ασβεστιου που θα καταναλωσουν με μεγαλη βουλιμια ανεξαρτητως εποχης ειναι τα σπασμενα τσοφλια για τα οποια τρελενονται.
Προσεχε μονο να εχεις αφεραισει την εσωτερικη μεμβρανη γιατι ισως γινει επικινδυνη αν μεινει μερες αν και συνηθως σε μια μερα δεν εχει μεινει τιποτα.
Παραλληλα με το βιταμινουχο συμπληρωμα μπορεις να δινεις και διαλυμενη σκονη ασβεστιου στο νερο παλι 2 φορες την εβδομαδα.
Το ασβεστιο σε υγρη μορφη (σταγονες) ειναι νομιζω για περιπτωσεις δυστοκιας οπου αν η θυληκια ειναι πανω απο 1.5-2 ετων και δεν γενναει σε κατω απο 15 βαθμους Κελσιου τοτε δυσκολα το παθαινει.

Για το αυγο και γενικοτερα για την αυγοτροφη μπορεις να δινεις καθε μερα αλλα καλο ειναι να διακοπτεται τελειως απο την γεννηστη του πρωτου αυγου μεχρι την να βγουν τα πουλακια γιατι οι αρσενικοι πυρωνουν πολυ ευκολα και πετουν τα μικρα εκτος φωλιας για να ξαναζευγαρωσουν.

Τελος οι βιταμινες και οι αυγοτροφες ειναι απαραιτητα για την καλη υγεια και αποδοση κατα την αναπαραγωγη αλλα το πυρωμα ερχεται φυσικα και χωρις αυτα.
Σκεψου εγω τα εχω τωρα απο τον Ιουνιο μονο με μειγμα σπορων και μια φορα το μηνα βιταμινες (αυγοτροφη μηδεν) και εχουν πυρωσει ολα κανονικοτα γιατι τετοια εποχη τους εβαλα τις φωλιες περσυ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Έχω πάρει το fertivit της Verse laga-Oropharma με εξτρά Βιταμίνη Ε αλλά πολύ χημεία μου μυρίζει αυτό.Τους βάζω δύο φορές την εβδομάδα.Κάθε μέρα αυγό βραστό με λίγο σιτέλαιο και σουπιοκόκαλο όλα μαζί πολτοποιημένα.Για το ασβέστιο θυμάσαι Δημήτρη που μετά τη γέννα η θηλυκή μου(δεν είχε δυστοκία) ήταν φουσκωμένη και μετά από χορήγηση υγρού ασβεστίου την έσωσα;Για το λόγο αυτό έλεγα να έχω λίγο ασβέστιο προληπτικά.
Βραζιλιάνικα θα πρέπει να πάρω νομίζω.Το fertivit το πήρα φοβούμενος ότι δεν θα μπορώ με το αυγό να καλύψω όλο το φάσμα των βιταμινών που χρειάζεται.Δημήτρη ναι έχει βιτ Α και D3 Ε B1 B2 και πολλά άλλα.

Για να μη σας μπερδεύω αυγό βραστό + τσόφλια με σιτέλαιο(θα προσθέσω και Βrazilnuts) και λίγο σουπιοκόκαλο όλα μαζί πολτοποιημένα το οποίο το τρώνε τρελά,φύτρο,τα σποράκια τους ,είμαι οκ;;;;
Το fertivit χρειάζεται με αυτά τα παραπάνω;

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Αυτα με τα Βrazilnuts δεν το γνωριζω καθολου.
Καλο θα ηταν να μας πει ο Δημητρης αν ειναι πολυ παχυντικο κατι που στην αναπαραγωγη μπορει να φερει μπελαδες.
Κατα τα αλλα εισαι οκ ναι.
Ειδικα αφου τους αρεσει κιολας   ::  
Ποσο χρονων ειναι το ζευγαρι Κωνσταντινε;
Αν η θυληκια σου ειναι κατω απο 1.5 ετους μονο θα σου προτεινα ισως να εδινες και λιγο διαλυμενο ασβεστιο στο νερο 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Η θηλύκια μου είναι 3 και ο αρσενικός 5.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Αυτα με τα Βrazilnuts δεν το γνωριζω καθολου.
> Καλο θα ηταν να μας πει ο Δημητρης αν ειναι πολυ παχυντικο κατι που στην αναπαραγωγη μπορει να φερει μπελαδες.
> Κατα τα αλλα εισαι οκ ναι.
> Ειδικα αφου τους αρεσει κιολας   
> Ποσο χρονων ειναι το ζευγαρι Κωνσταντινε;
> Αν η θυληκια σου ειναι κατω απο 1.5 ετους μονο θα σου προτεινα ισως να εδινες και λιγο διαλυμενο ασβεστιο στο νερο 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα.


Άρα το fertivit μια φορά την εβδομάδα και πολύ είναι έτσι;

----------


## jk21

http://petbirds.gr/forum/t17754/

δεν αναφερει ασβεστιο οποτε αφου ειχες προβλημα δινε την δοση που λεει αλλα καθε βδομαδα μια μονο μερα .υποθετω εχεις το αντιστοιχο της ιδιας εταιριας; 

σεληνιο χρειαζεται δεν εχει.

για την δοσολογια τουσκευασματος παραθετω τι λεει η εαιρια:
<<Συνιστάται η καθημερινή χορήγηση Ferti-vit στα πουλιά κατά τη διάρκεια της προετοιμασίας αναπαραγωγής, αρχίζοντας 3 έως 4 εβδομάδες πριν από τη γέννηση του πρώτου αυγού, μέχρι το πρώτο αυγό.>> 

κωστα παρε καμμια καφετζου να σου πει ποτε θα γεννηθει το αυγο και ξεκινα 3 βδομαδες πριν .εγω ετσι το καταλαβαινω.....

αν ειχες το mutavit θα σου ελεγα να κανεις οσα ειχα πει πριν.αφου εχεις αυτο που εχει περισσοτερη βιτ ε δινε το για το ιδιο διαστημα (20 μερες) ανα 5 μερες.5 ναι ,5 οχι .η προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι να μην δωσεις περισσοτερο.αν μπορεις να δωσεις μεσω αυγοτροφης και γυρη νομιζω θα εισαι οκ.παντως για ασβεστιο για δοκιμασε ενα συκο ανοιγμενο   :winky:   λιγο δυσκολο να μην το προτιμησουν.αν και τα πουλακια αυτα δεν βλεπω να εχουν ιδιαιτερα πυκνο φτερωμα ,κανε και κανενα κουρεματακι στη γενετησια περιοχη 

δινε και φυτρα σιταριου γιατι δεν εχει αργινινη .


κωστα θα σου προτεινα να φτιαξεις το viewtopic.php?f=69&t=1756  και να διαλυεις τα συμπληρωματα σου σε λιγο κουσκους οπως λεω.μετα κλεισε δοσεις 3-4 ημερων σε σακουλακια τροφιμων και κρατα τα στην καταψυξη.αν τα αφησεις εκτος ψυγειου για λιγη ωρα οταν τα βγαζεις ειναι ετοιμα για χρηση.διατηρησε τα 3 μερες στο ψυγειο .αλλα σε 3 μερες δινε καινουργια


* το brazil nuts οδυσσεα ειναι παχυντικο αλλα ενας καρπος μονο σε 200-250 γρ αυγοτροφης δεν ανεβαζει σημαντικα τα λιπαρα.

----------


## jk21

οδυσσεα κοιτα ποσο σεληνιο εχει μια ounce


1 ounce = 28.3495231 grams


http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium.asp

Brazil nuts, dried, unblanched, 1 ounce	544μgr  = 	780% DV
(ημερησια ανθρωπινη δοση) 

28 γρ ειναι αρκετα φιστικια .1 μονο εχει ελαχιστο βαρος (μετρησα πριν λιγο 1 ,ειναι 3 γρ  )  μπροστα στα 250 γρ αυγοτροφης.ακομα και 100% λιπαρα να ηταν θα τις προσεθετε 3 γρ.στην ουσια της δινει γυρω στα 1,8 με 2 γρ λιπαρων .αρα αυκανει λιγοτερο απο 1% τα λιπαρα της ( 1% των 250γρ ειναι 2,5 γρ )

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ασβέστιο της ίδιας  δεν έχω μόνο σε υγρή μορφή και έλεγα να της βάζω μια φορά την εβδομάδα.

----------


## jk21

μια φορα ναι,δεν ειναι πολυ αλλα οχι για πανω απο 3-4 βδομαδες.να ξαναδωσεις μετα μονο αν εχουμε καποια υποπτη συμπεριφορα για δυστοκια  αλλιως αφου γεννηθουν τα πρωτα μικρα και καμμια βδομαδα πριν ξανα ζευγαρωσει

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> μια φορα ναι,δεν ειναι πολυ αλλα οχι για πανω απο 3-4 βδομαδες.να ξαναδωσεις μετα μονο αν εχουμε καποια υποπτη συμπεριφορα για δυστοκια  αλλιως αφου γεννηθουν τα πρωτα μικρα και καμμια βδομαδα πριν ξανα ζευγαρωσει


οκ Δημήτρη αυτό θα κάνω είναι το καλύτερο νομίζω.Έχω πάθει φοβία από την τελευταία φορά που την έσωσα τη τελευταία στιγμή και νάσαι καλά που με βοήθησες τότε.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση.Στην ταΐστρα για αυγοτροφή όπως της φωτογραφίας πόση ποσότητα γύρης μπορώ να βάλω για το ζευγάρι μου;Πολτοποιώ 1/4 βρασμένο αυγό.

----------


## jk21

κωστα δεν ξερω αν εχεις δοκιμασει και σου την δεχονται αδιαλυτη.εγω διαλυω 1 κουταλι γυρης σε 20 ml νερου που θα καταληξουν ανεμειγμενα σε σχεδον 200ml αυγοτροφης που ενα καναρινακι αντε το μεγιστο να φαει 4 ml την ημερα.

η γυρη δεν ειναι συμπληρωμα συνθετικο να εχει extreme δοσεις σε καθε θρεπτικο στοιχειο που εχει .στα βασικα της στοιχεια ειναι κυριως υδατανθρακας  σε παρομοια ποσοστοση  με τους σπορους αλλα σακχαρο οχι αμυλο οπως οι σποροι .απο κει και περα εχει λιγοτερα λιπαρα απο ενα μιγμα σπορων και καπως παραπανω πρωτεινες.ενεργειακα δεν διαφερει και πολυ απο μιγμα σπορων.ομως εχει καποια ορια και στους ανθρωπους (προτεινομενα 2 κουταλιες της σουπας την ημερα) ,υποθετω για λογους σωστης χωνεψης χωρις να πειραξει το στομαχι. θα σου προτεινα να βαζεις στην μυτη του κουταλιου για το αυγο που λες και 2-3 μερες μονο την εβδομαδα ή 1 βδομαδα συνεχομενη ανα μηνα.αν βεβαια φτιαξεις αυγοτροφη τη δοση την αναφερω παραπανω .διαλυεται σε σημαντικο βαθμο αν την χτυπησεις με μιξερ του φραππε σε ενα ποτηρακι με λιγο νερο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δημήτρη δεν έχω ξαναδοκιμάσει.Στη μύτη του κουταλιού θα είναι καμιά δεκαριά κόκκοι.Θα την τρίψω πρώτα και θα τη βάλω στο αυγό για να δω αν το φάνε.Ευχαριστώ για την συχνότητα χρήσης.Δεν θα φτιάξω αυγοτροφή ένα ζευγαράκι μόνο έχω και πέρυσι που είχα φτιάξει από τη δική σου μια φορά δεν την  έτρωγαν έχουν συνηθίσει το πολτοποιημένο αυγό που τους βάζω,οπότε θα προσθέσω και τη γύρη εκεί να δω.

----------


## jk21

εχεις και την εναλλακτικη λυση να την διαλυεις σε νερο και να την απορροφα σκετο κουσκους και να δινεις ξεχωρα αππο το αυγο.κατι σαν πελλετς.αν βαλεις και λιγη σπιρουλινα αν εχεις θα γινει σουπερ   :winky:   .θα το μοιρασεις σε σακουλακια (αν και μπορεις να φταχνεις και λιγο λιγο ) και θα το κρατας στην καταψυξη .εγω ετσι κανω το αυγοψωμο τωρα που δινω λιγο και σε λιγα πουλακια αφου εχω δωσει τα περισσοτερα.

----------

